

Even 'Highly Motivated' Students Aren't Ready For College - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/2013/04/08/176570802/even-highly-motivated-students-arent-ready-for-college

======
zachlatta
As mentioned in a comment on the article, I think the standardized testing is
the real issue here. Students are being taught to memorize for the test.
They're not actually learning though.

